
Breaking the Multicore Bottleneck - jonbaer
http://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/processors/breaking-the-multicore-bottleneck
======
jedharris
No paper I can find. This press release seems quite premature given that the
researchers haven't written up their results. Even raw simulation data plus
raw architectural docs would greatly improve the situation.

Maybe the patent lawyers are gumming up the works?

------
CalChris
In addition to lock free queues, they're moving logic from 'software' into
instructions. This will be dark silicon on most CPUs and heavily used on some.
Seymour Cray probably started this with his Population Count instruction for
the NSA.

It's a typically workman-like great Intel idea. They're busy protecting their
X86 franchise against encroachment real or potential from FPGAs, ASICs, GPUs
and ARM.

------
mpweiher
Transputer channels making a comeback? And more generally dataflow as an
interface. Yay.

------
dom0
tl;dr: lock-free queues and similar structures in hardware. A good
development, maybe a bit late, but nonetheless good.

------
Ericson2314
Yay message passing.

